

Show HN: Gonads – Golang based front end development tools - mamaar

Gonads - Frontend development with balls<p>So far the Node.JS&#x2F;Ruby based frontend tools I&#x27;ve tried gave me either eye scratches or massive hairloss. All I really needed was a &#x2F;simple&#x2F; way to transpile embedded JSX to react.DOM and compile SCSS stylesheets. Since none of the tools I tried made me enjoy frontend work any more than I already don&#x27;t like it, I decided to solve this problem myself.
The result is (going to be) a compilation of tools I enjoy to work with. I have started with writing a SCSS-to-CSS compiler in Golang. So far, I feel like it&#x27;s been an interesting ride so far, for a first compiler. I welcome any feedback and contribution if this project interests anyone to help out.<p>The repository includes a lexer, parser and compiler and the compiler test-suit runs against the official SCSS-specs to ensure compatibility.
======
mamaar
Clickable:
[https://github.com/mamaar/gonads](https://github.com/mamaar/gonads)

